# I hate one of my riding instuctors and don't know what to do :(



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know how you feel I've been there. I had a riding instructor who would ignore me and always work with this rich girl who was terrible rider and terrible combination with her horse. In turn my mom switched me to private lessons hoping it would help. All the instructor did was schedule my lesson immediately before the other girls, have me ride her horse, and continually ignore me. So it turned out we were paying him to warm up another students horse prior to lessons... we quit and never looked back.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Ouch

but i still don't know what to do


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

You're paying her to teach you. If she isn't helping you then simply quit taking lessons from her. Be polite, but honest.


----------



## Britthing (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh I think we have all been there..... I had (I am old now) this old bag Grace who was my teacher she was really nasty always had me in tears, this other kid who had money but coulden't ride for crap always was her baby.... it never occured to me in a million years that Grace did not know how to ride herself.... REALLY!!!! one night I showed up late and saw her daughter giving her a lesson yep she never had a clue....I laughted so hard I know she could hear me... I never went back... Remember one thing  you are the customer you are paying good money for lessons... so if you request to change instructor and they do not. then its not worth being there... hope this helps...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would request the other instructors for all future lessons. It's not rude, you clearly don't feel you're getting your money's worth with the one, and you're not happy with the one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

I still don't know If I should move schools altogther because I doubt that asking will actually work


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

It never hurts to try first 

Just explain that you don't feel like you're getting any benefit from her instruction and that you would rather not have a class with her again. If they can't make that happen or are unwilling to, then say you're sorry that they can't work with you and you enjoyed being there, but will have to find other arrangements then.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

True but even though it's none of my business I still want to do something about her


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

You must tell her higher-ups all of what you've told us, including the fact that your horse consistently bolted away from her, not just for your own case, but for other students who could get the same treatment!


----------



## FHF (Jul 11, 2010)

Being an instructor myself I know the answer to this question. Give this instructor the opportunity to right her wrong. Talk to her and tell her how she is making you feel. Preimp it by saying I don't think you are doing this on purpose but this is what is happening. That will make her less defensive. 

Going over her head initially will offend her. As I said give her the opportunity to right her own wrong. 

If you don't think you have the courage to talk to her face to face write her a letter. If she has any integrity she will be conscious of your concerns in all future lessons and do a better job for you. If nothing changes then go to her superiors and tell them the steps you have taken to resolve the problem and tell them you are considering leaving. They will see to it that she is more conscious of how she treats you.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

FHF, yes, it's better to give her a chance to correct herself before going to her superiors.


----------

